# Kubota skids are out!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Its official, they are on the market as of 6 29 10. Check out the specs, the numbers are impressive! Designed and built by kubota from belts to bulbs!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Well compact track loaders, not skids... I'll get to see them soon, when the kubota rodeo is in town


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought they were called bobcats


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Kinda funny it took kubota like 20 years to catch on......

I love how they use a baby dump truck for thier gallery pics....


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

If they are built like kubotas tractors, they will be a serious competitor in the existing market!


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

Triple L;1048888 said:


> Kinda funny it took kubota like 20 years to catch on......
> 
> I love how they use a baby dump truck for thier gallery pics....


I spent over 25 years in the attachment industry and was told at one time by a Kubota executive that Kubota was getting their fair share of the skid steer loader market, in terms of dollars, by supplying engines to the industry. That's probably one of the reasons that they are just now entering the market.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Show some pics please..


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

rhkfwain;1048921 said:


> I spent over 25 years in the attachment industry and was told at one time by a Kubota executive that Kubota was getting their fair share of the skid steer loader market, in terms of dollars, by supplying engines to the industry. That's probably one of the reasons that they are just now entering the market.


True enough... They might put a pretty big dent on bobcats....

It will depend on pricing tho...


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

new track machine:

Outstanding Power and Performance 
Both Kubota compact track loader models deliver best-in-class bucket breakout force and exceptional lifting capacity to provide outstanding performance and productivity. The 74.3-gross horsepower SVL75 boasts a 6,204-pound bucket breakout force and a 4,881-pound lifting capacity. The 90-gross horsepower SVL90 has a bucket breakout force of 7,961 pounds and a lifting capacity of 5,869 pounds. Both models are powered by a four-cylinder, direct injection, turbo-charged Kubota diesel engine. Kubota's versatile compact track loaders are equipped with a rigid-mount undercarriage and a vertical lift designed for long reach and maximum lifting and dumping capabilities. A variety of performance-matched attachments are available for the SVL75 and SVL90, including several bucket options with teeth or straight edges, 4-in-1 buckets, pallet forks and more.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Still like CASE!!!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Mackman;1049449 said:


> Still like CASE!!!


X2 i enjoy my Case skids


----------

